# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  vet use only...what you guys think?

## bdzemske

hey guys what do you guys think about the vet use only AAS? heard the only bad thing is they may be underdosed? well a buddy of mine has some vet use only dbol and winni that he was able to score when he went to italy. Was just going to see if you guys would be able to help us out in seeing if these are legit.

DBOL: they are round white tabs with one side scored and it says they are 25mg per tab of metandrostenolona 100tabs

Here's a pic of the DBOL: http://www.glowfoto.com/static_image.../img4/glowfoto


The winni says that it is 10 mgs of stanozolol with 100tabs. they are a very light yellow almost white. just oval shaped tabs no scored or name on it.

here is a pic of the winni: http://www.glowfoto.com/static_image.../img5/glowfoto

any help would be much appreciated

thanks

----------


## bdzemske

and sorry for the poor quality. thank i broke my camera :/

----------


## bdzemske

bump

anyone?

----------


## bdzemske

any info would help...even if its what you guys think about vet use only AAS.

----------


## turncoat

Vet gear is all good, tho the links dont work.

----------


## MORPHIN

the dose shouldnt be a issue its how sterile it is.....keep in mind its for animals so being sterile isnt there number one priority, the only VET gear I would use is EQ, even that I brew my own

----------


## Italian Stallion

no humangrade dbol in italy.
no humangrade winny either, just vet one called "stargate" 
just for the record,the stargate comes in caps (10/20mg, box contains 50cps) and single vials (1ml @ 50 mg)
as far as i know, vet equals humangrade drug in terms of quality.

----------


## GymRat96744

Your only concern should be about the gear being sterile.

----------


## vBRAH

Veterinarians are doctors and doctors deal with pharmaceuticals. Pharmaceutical companies would go out of business pretty quickly if they were distributing pharmaceuticals that were under dosed or were not sterile don't ya think? The only things at risk of being under dosed would be home brew or UGL gear.

----------

